# General Exclaim UHP



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got a couple of questions...I am running on the stock BF Goodrich tires and they blow...I am ready to get some new tires and not pay as much for crap quality. I see alot of good things about the General Exclaim UHP. Anyone have any comments about them? Also, I have the stock 245's now. Should I go to 235's just to make sure there is no strut rub on these tires? I haven't had problems with that up to this point, but I want to make sure I don't in the future. 

Thanks!


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have them on my 18"s. They seem to hook up pretty well, the rears are about done now, need to replace them. I am considering buying the same ones again, they are pretty good tires.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I ran them for about 10k miles, and will tell you this: they are great in the dry, and for hydroplaining resistance in the wet. But (and this is a big one) braking in the wet is very bad, and applying power in the turn will cause them to slide. I would invest in some ps2s if i'm running the car hard in the dry, or in DWSs if i'm commuting and running regular pace and doing all seasons. 
fronts :235 and rear 255 but shorter sidewall. these can be used on stock rims, and wont deform to a pont of messing up the way they are designed to work. 

i had a good run on the uhp's but will not be spending my money on them again.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have no experience with them,but I have Dunlop Direzza DZ101's.I bought them for $90 each from Discount Tire and for being so cheap they are pretty good.

You're going to have traction issues with about any tire unless you go wider and expensive I think.

I know the Dunlop Star Specs are said to be very good,but they cost.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone have anymore suggestions? I really want to get good tires when I go to get a new set. Right now I have the stock wheels on it. They are BF Goodrich I think DWS M+S. They are over $200 a piece and I believe over $225, when I got them last time. They lasted about 15,000 for me at best. I think I can get some good tires alot cheaper than that that can last just as long or longer.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I have no experience with them,but I have Dunlop Direzza DZ101's.I bought them for $90 each from Discount Tire and for being so cheap they are pretty good.
> 
> You're going to have traction issues with about any tire unless you go wider and expensive I think.
> 
> I know the Dunlop Star Specs are said to be very good,but they cost.


The Mustang I just got has them. The seemed decent when I drove the car spirited the other week when it was 70*.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

honestly, i am really sold on the combination of practicality and grip the continental DWS provide, and theyre not expensive either. i have a set on the Z4M, and can't tell you about a single uncomfortable moment ive had. (had plenty on the UHP's and none on the PS2 (unless cold out)) I drive the car in snow, rain, sleet, obviously dry, and never felt any issues with traction. stock was 225/45/18 255/40/18 i went with 245/40/18 and 275/35/18 and the car sticks like glue. really recommend these.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> The Mustang I just got has them. The seemed decent when I drove the car spirited the other week when it was 70*.


Yea they are not bad for how cheap they are.Can you get better?Sure,but for the money you can't beat them imo.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DWS is a great tire. It is what I'm replaing everyting one all the cars in my driveway with when the time comes.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well the Continental DWS just moved to the top of my list. What about the Nitto Invo tires? I have heard good things about Nitto's but didn't know how they were in different conditions. I live in Indiana so the weather can be very diverse. What's everyone's opinions on Nitto?


----------

